
Show HN: We made a website to show APIs from around the globe that devs can use - jackveiga
http://papislist.com
======
jackveiga
Hey guys,

We made a website to showcase APIs from all around the world that devs can
use. Instead of dumping every API into our db we try to curate as much as
possible to filter what can be useful for devs building other products.

We only recently started so we are asking for feedback, features you would use
and share with us APIs that you find useful.

Thank you!

~~~
dozzie
Do you have GMP's API listed? Or glibc? Or OpenSSL?

~~~
jackveiga
At the moment we are only listing public services APIs that are specific to
each country

~~~
dozzie
Then don't call them "APIs" if you're only concerned with services.

